# ISP Config 3 - Zend Optimizer - ionCube



## error403 (7. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Community,
wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich ein Problem mit der Verwendung von ionCube und Zend Opimizer. Ich bekomme beides nicht richtig zum laufen mit für mich nicht logischen Fehlermeldungen.

Das System:
Debian Lenny 5
ISP Config 3 (ähnlich der hier veröffentlichten How To eines Perfekten Debian Servers)
Zusätzlich sind nur codecs und MPlayer installiert.
PHP: Fast-CGI (Per ISP eingestellt)
Pfad zum Web: "/var/www/clients/client1/web5/"

*edit 07.04.2010 20:38*
Das System läuft auf 64bit
Linux (x86-64) ioncube_loaders_lin_x86-64.tar.gz
Zend Optimizer ZendOptimizer-3.3.9-linux-glibc23-x86_64.tar.gz
falls ich die falschen Pakete installiert habe.
*/edit*

Kurz zur Zend und ionCube Installation

Ich habe die Dateien per "wget" in das Verzeichnis "tmp" geladen und dort auch entpackt. Den Ordner "ioncube" habe ich dann nach "/usr/local/" verschoben. Der Pfad zu ionCube sind nun wie folgt aus "/usr/local/ioncube/".
Bei Zend das gleich Spiel und ist nun wie folgt zu finden "/usr/local/zend/".

Nun habe ich die "php.ini" im Verzischnis "/etc/php5/apache2/" editiert in dem ich folgende Zeile hinzufügte.
"zend_extension = /usr/local/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so"

Gespeicher und apache2 neugestartet.

In dem Ordner im Web liegt eine Weiter "php.ini" und ich nutze eine .htacces mit folgendem Inhalt:


```
<IfModule mod_security.c>  
  # Turn off mod_security filtering.  
  SecFilterEngine Off  
 
  # The below probably isn't needed,  
  # but better safe than sorry.  
  SecFilterScanPOST Off  
</IfModule>
```
Nun zu dem Fehler

```
[B]Warning[/B]:  realpath() [[URL="http://share.inc-host.net/function.realpath"]function.realpath[/URL]]:  open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/usr/lib/php5/20060613) is not  within the allowed path(s):  (/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web5/tmp:/var/www/inc-host.net/web:/srv/www/inc-host.net/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin)  in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] on line [B]2[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://share.inc-host.net/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]:  open_basedir restriction in effect.  File(/var/www/clients/client1/web5/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so) is  not within the allowed path(s):  (/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web5/tmp:/var/www/inc-host.net/web:/srv/www/inc-host.net/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin)  in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] on line [B]2[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://share.inc-host.net/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]:  open_basedir restriction in effect.  File(/var/www/clients/client1/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so) is not  within the allowed path(s):  (/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web5/tmp:/var/www/inc-host.net/web:/srv/www/inc-host.net/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin)  in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] on line [B]2[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://share.inc-host.net/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]:  open_basedir restriction in effect.  File(/var/www/clients/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so) is not within  the allowed path(s):  (/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web5/tmp:/var/www/inc-host.net/web:/srv/www/inc-host.net/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin)  in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] on line [B]2[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://share.inc-host.net/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]:  open_basedir restriction in effect.  File(/var/www/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so) is not within the  allowed path(s):  (/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web5/tmp:/var/www/inc-host.net/web:/srv/www/inc-host.net/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin)  in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] on line [B]2[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  file_exists() [[URL="http://share.inc-host.net/function.file-exists"]function.file-exists[/URL]]:  open_basedir restriction in effect.  File(/var/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so) is not within the allowed  path(s):  (/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web:/var/www/clients/client1/web5/tmp:/var/www/inc-host.net/web:/srv/www/inc-host.net/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin)  in [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] on line [B]2[/B]
The file [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/qooy/exec.php[/B] has been  encoded with the [URL="http://ioncube.com/encoder/"]ionCube PHP  Encoder[/URL] and requires the free [URL="http://ioncube.com/loader/"]ionCube  PHP Loader[/URL] to be installed.
```
Hier sind beide "php.ini" Dateien zu finden die ich gerade nutze.

apachephpini.txt ist die von /etc/php5/apache2/
webphpini.txt ist jene aus dem Verzeichnis auf dem Server

Ich würde mich über Hilfe freuen damit ionCube und Zend in Zusammenarbeit mit ISP Config 3 funktionieren und beide auch in den Standarteinstellungen bei jedem PHP-Mode sowie neu erstellten Webs mit eingebunden sind.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

Mfg error


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2010)

Du hast die falsche php.ini editiert. Debian verwendet die php.ini in /etc/php5/cgi/ für fastcgi Konfigurationen, die für apache2 ist für mod_php.


----------



## error403 (8. Apr. 2010)

Danke Till, funktioniert nun einwandfrei.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Du hast die falsche php.ini editiert. Debian verwendet die php.ini in /etc/php5/cgi/ für fastcgi Konfigurationen, die für apache2 ist für mod_php.


Hi Till,

bin auch gerade bei ionCube und habe folgende Fehlermeldung!

```
Site error: the file [B]/var/www/clients/client1/web9/web/includes/hookfunctions.php[/B]  requires the ionCube PHP Loader ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so to be  installed by the site administrator.
```
habe in der /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini folgendes hinzugefügt:

```
[ioncube]
zend_extension = /usr/share/php/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so
```
RECHTE:

```
# ls -la /usr/share/php/ioncube/                         
insgesamt 8180
drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 19. Mai 13:45 .
drwxr-xr-x 12 root root   4096 20. Mai 09:52 ..
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 312408 13. Mai 19:23 ioncube_loader_lin_4.1.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 312408 13. Mai 19:24 ioncube_loader_lin_4.2.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 312408 13. Mai 19:24 ioncube_loader_lin_4.3.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 324664 13. Mai 19:24 ioncube_loader_lin_4.3_ts.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 312440 13. Mai 19:25 ioncube_loader_lin_4.4.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 324696 13. Mai 19:25 ioncube_loader_lin_4.4_ts.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 301048 13. Mai 19:25 ioncube_loader_lin_5.0.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 312248 13. Mai 19:26 ioncube_loader_lin_5.0_ts.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 890872 13. Mai 19:26 ioncube_loader_lin_5.1.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 935960 13. Mai 19:27 ioncube_loader_lin_5.1_ts.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 899128 13. Mai 19:27 ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 985560 13. Mai 19:28 ioncube_loader_lin_5.2_ts.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 947912 13. Mai 19:29 ioncube_loader_lin_5.3.so
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 994184 13. Mai 19:29 ioncube_loader_lin_5.3_ts.so
-rw-rw-r--  1 root root  10553 13. Apr 13:54 LICENSE.txt
-rw-rw-r--  1 root root  90021 10. Mai 11:12 loader-wizard.php
-rw-rw-r--  1 root root   1580 13. Apr 13:53 README.txt
```
Grüsse
loisl


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Hast du die zend_extension auch ganz an das Ende der php.ini gesetzt also als aller letztes ? sonst geht es nämlich nicht.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

ja ... ganz am ende
und Apache ist auch neu getartet

/etc/init.d/apache2 restart


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Setzt den Eintrag mal in allen php.ini /etc/php5/apache & /cgi/ & /cli/ und startet dann nochmal den apache neu und ruf die Seite auf die auf den IonenCube loader wartet.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

alle drei php.ini geändert und apache neu gestartet

problem bleibt gleich


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

hast du evtl. noch andere zend_extension im Einsatz ?

ionCube muss in der php.ini vor allen anderen zend_extension stehen, sonst klappt das auch nicht.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

nein ... Server ist ganz clean nur lenny + ispconfig3
und jetzt ionCube


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

du hast oben stehen das Du Lenny in der 64Bit version nutzt, hast du den loader auch in der 64Bit Version installiert ? http://downloads2.ioncube.com/loader_downloads/ioncube_loaders_lin_x86-64.tar.gz

am besten dann so installieren cd /usr/local/ 

wget http://downloads2.ioncube.com/loader_downloads/ioncube_loaders_lin_x86-64.tar.gz

tar -xvzf ioncube_loaders_lin_x86-64.tar.gz und dann so verlinken in der php.ini

zend_extension = /usr/local/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

*völlig unerklärlich ????*

habs noch mal nach deiner Anleitung nach /usr/local/ 

zusätzlich noch ein
chown root:staff -R ioncube

sonst stehen die Reche auf 500:root

ist eigentlich mit meiner identisch bis auf das Verezichnis und läuft auch unter ispcp-omega


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

gehts also nun oder nicht ?


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

nein geht nicht


```
# find / -name ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so
/usr/local/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so
/usr/share/php/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so
```


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

stopppppppp

alles zurück ich habs!!!

ich bin doch auf dem kleinen testserver und da hab ich i386

brauche den 32bit ioncube!!!!


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Ah gut ^^ ja man brauch schon dir richtige Version


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Mai 2010)

Danke alle OK

aber als Hinweis!

geht nur im Verzeichnis /usr/local/ 

Liebe Grüsse 
loisl


----------



## DannYFreSh (20. Mai 2010)

Ja, deswegen hatte ich dir auch nochmal meine Anleitung dazu geschrieben


----------

